# Eheim 2213 - I'm lost (and possibly dumb)



## kweenshaker

I decided to treat myself to a brand new eheim 2213 in the boxing day sales. I've used eheims before, but I've always bought used ones that were already set up. It seems as though it's missing pieces and the instructions are terrible. I've tried searching online for the dumb person's guide to these filters, but no luck. Am I to understand that I'm supposed to cut little sections of the tubing (I only got 1 piece with the kit) to attach it to the double stop valves, spray bar, etc? It doesn't seem long enough that I'd be able to do this and still have enough hose left to reach the input and output parts on the filter. Why oh why can't they have it ready to just plug in? I'm beginning to think that new isn't always best!


----------



## Katalyst

You are definately not dumb! I tried doing a search for you and couldn't find anything either. I'm sure another eheim owner will come along soon. Sorry I was useless in helping. I'm completely mechanically challenged, my husband takes anything that requires assembly away from me.


----------



## kweenshaker

Katalyst said:


> You are definately not dumb! I tried doing a search for you and couldn't find anything either. I'm sure another eheim owner will come along soon. Sorry I was useless in helping. I'm completely mechanically challenged, my husband takes anything that requires assembly away from me.


lol are you saying that I should be searching for a husband? hehehe Glad to see I'm not the only mechanically-challenged person here!


----------



## crxmaniac

lol i like you guys on this site, funny 

I also treated myself to one of the eheim 2215 filters on boxing day sale 

Same deal with me one hose, bottom line, measure twice cut once, cut it.


----------



## PPulcher

You've got to cut the tubing to suit. You can place the valves anywhere in the run you like. I chose to put them close to the filter, as it lives in a cabinet and it's easier to disconnect it for maintenance.

This is what mine looks like in the cabinet :









Here's a close up of the valves (sorry it's a bit blurry):










If you don't figure you have enough tubing, you can always purchase it by the foot at places like Big Al's etc.


----------



## kweenshaker

ahh, ok.
i'll try to cut some small sections and see what happens.....let's hope I don't have a lake in my house anytime soon.......


----------



## PPulcher

Once you've cut the tubing, slide the end over the hose barb, and tighten the grey holder until it is snug. The valves themselves just thread on to each other.


----------



## CichlidGrrl

*Eheim 2213*

If you do end up measuring and cutting your tubing wrong, BA's sells the right size tubing by the foot, you can also check Home Depot for the tubing, I find it to be way cheaper. Just remember if you decide you need more tubing and go with Home Depot (or other), get the tubing for POTABLE water. Good luck


----------



## kweenshaker

well I did it last night and so far so good. I was seriously thinking i'd wake up to a big WHOOSH! sound, but it seems that maybe I'm not as challenged as I had previously thought  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Riceburner

I buy tubing from HD...cheaper than "aquarium" tubing. Just buy the thicker walled stuff, so it keeps it's shape and +1 to potable use type.


----------



## Landmax

If you get tubing from Home depot, only use it for output. Reason being is that it will colapse under preasure of the suction and hinder flow rate.


----------



## daking

*quick release*

apparently there are quick release connectors??? i assume that they are between both shut off valves on the intake and outlets.... how on earth do they work? Do you just pull like a mo fo?


----------



## ameekplec.

You close valves on either side of the quick release, then unscrew the union in the middle to release the two sides.


----------



## daking

wow, unscrew? I know you didnt make this.. but how does Ehiem think that unscrewing something is a quick release? I have been just unscrewing right from the canister... worked for me, but maybe this way i wont cause I gigantic mess... floor needs cleaning anyways!


----------



## Cory_Dad

I had the same reaction when I got my first Eheim but they work quite well. Just lay a towel on the floor to catch the few drips that come out when you unscrew them. Another tip is to install the connectors so that when they are in the open position they point in the direction of the water flow. ie. the intake line points to the cannister and the return line points to the spray bar. That way you won't mix up the hoses on reconnect. Oh, I also have the cannisters sitting in a large dog dish or small pail (like one from dish washer soap) in case I mess up putting the power head back on (not that I ever have). That way the carpet stays dry.

Cheers.


----------

